# cheap way of tracking yr shots



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

i jus discover a cheap way to *see or track or retrieve* of the shot ammo .........................









bought 2 colorful bright presents' ribbons .... 









now cut to desire length and attach to *yr ammo* !

fishing lead ball sinkies attach to a lanyard , den to the ribbons ....









Tied to a standard round ball ammo ....... (slighlty abit trick as has to tie in a way, the almost the whole ball is covered ... )









Tied to a self-made nuts and bolt ammo .....









wala !!

hope u guys like the design


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

ill have to try that


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't know about retrieving, but a cheap can of white or yellow spray paint will give you a pretty pattern as your ammo goes downfield. Put your ammo on an old newspaper and spray paint one side, let dry, etc., turn over and paint the other side...or not. People who use slings spray paint one side of their cement and clay glandes to make them easier to find.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> Don't know about retrieving, but a cheap can of white or yellow spray paint will give you a pretty pattern as your ammo goes downfield. Put your ammo on an old newspaper and spray paint one side, let dry, etc., turn over and paint the other side...or not. People who use slings spray paint one side of their cement and clay glandes to make them easier to find.


To save paint I have used a plastic drink bottle to put a dozen or so marbles in then spray orange paint in it and give it a good shake then pour them out to dry. The only problem I see with painting ammo is if the paint is not even the marble has a tendency to curve after 50 feet or more.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Tip-Ex all the way. Field pocketable... quick drying... Brilliant white.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

bleachbone said:


> ill have to try that


how? worked for you ?


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Seeing the ribbon tassle, I think of shooting a homemade parachute using a slingshot, I think it will be very cool to watch. I've not tried anything though.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

latest batch of shots ...

19mm lead ball sinkies , with colorful tails


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

These will be very beautiful to watch


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

yea .... had them flying to the target .... weeee

and easily retrieve also as the background are forest floors ...... stand out, apart


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I love colourful flying ribbons because I once saw a video game where archers shoot arrows that has a beautiful glowing tail, I wish to watch that in real!


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

get the colorful ribbons and start attaching it to yr ammo, and see them flyyyyy


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I have a faster way of attaching the ribbons to the lead sinkers, you fold the ribbon in half, put a thread across the ribbon and pull the ribbon all the way through the hole in the sinker. Don't know if that will work on the small lead sinkers though, I shall try that.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

roadie said:


> latest batch of shots ...
> 
> 19mm lead ball sinkies , with colorful tails


Good idea ... but if the ribbon winds around the band ... = RTTS (return to the sender!)


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

HOE said:


> I think I have a faster way of attaching the ribbons to the lead sinkers, you fold the ribbon in half, put a thread across the ribbon and pull the ribbon all the way through the hole in the sinker. Don't know if that will work on the small lead sinkers though, I shall try that.


it will do ... but i do the difficult way as i want the ribbon to last longer on the sinkies .... and also the impacting of target will wear and tear the thread and the ribbon ...... wont wan to do field repairs ....


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

GreyOwl said:


> latest batch of shots ...
> 
> 19mm lead ball sinkies , with colorful tails


Good idea ... but if the ribbon winds around the band ... = RTTS (return to the sender!)
[/quote]

That's what I worry too. The ribbons shouldn't be too long.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

apparently its not the _ribbon_ that wont last long ..... its the* thread* , thus i use nylon threads (as usual ~ sewing my stuffs) and depends on how to stitch the ribbons on the ammo ....

mus try den will know ...









well, its also a way to save money as one can recollect the shots


----------

